# Western Australian Cubers



## The Second Cuber (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi cubers!

In light of the recent Perth Summer Open 2011 (The first WA comp) I have realised that WA really needs a strong cubing community to really promote regular competitions. I was hoping to find some people who would be interested in regular meets in the Perth area.

It doesn't matter how fast or slow you are as long as you bring your cubes and have a good time - meet other cubers and swap algorithms. 

Let me know if you are interested bellow, and we'll work from there


----------



## Innocence (Feb 7, 2011)

The Second Cuber said:


> I have realised that QLD really needs a strong cubing community to really promote regular competitions.


 
Fix'd, but that's never going to happen.

So I guess I'll just support this, as any cubing in Aus is good. There you go, free meaningless post as a 10 minute bump.


----------



## Faz (Feb 7, 2011)

Just have meetups, and more competitions, and a community will grow by itself. We started off here with only 5 or so regulars, and I wasn't even one of them


----------



## Dene (Feb 7, 2011)

yea but Melbourne and WA are not comparable.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey Michael.
Try to contact Chloe (clover on the forums) and anyone else you can find. Jordan has a forum account, but he says he lives way away, so maybe you guys could meetup a bit closer to him (Zane comes from Geelong each meetup, we meetup in the city, and he makes about a 2hr trip.)
Are you guys close to Perth Central shopping mall? It's about 5km from UWA iirc. Josh, Andrea, TimMc and me went shopping there and it seemed like a good place, and easy to get to.

Edit: this could help you guys http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Forum_Cubers_by_Location
Add yourselves, and a link to this thread.


----------



## deathspyke (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey!

How's this going? I'd like to be part of this and the meetings! I'm really hyped - it's my first time being part of a speedcubing community!


----------

